# Eclpse - localhost einrichten



## Spin (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo liebe community, ich komme nicht weiter :/

Wie schaffe ich es endlich unter eclipse mir meine virtuellen server einzurichten?

Ich habe meinen workspace unter E:/Zend/test

und meinen XAMPP auf C:/XAMPP

Ich will doch nur dass alles kopiert wird immer in htdocs.
Andernfalls kann ich auch gerne meinen workspace direkt in htdocs reinlegen,

aber ich bekomme nichts konfiguiriert.

bitte helft mir danke


----------



## Spin (10. Jun 2010)

Hey leute ich will doch nur dass mein Projekt einmal in htdocs gespeichert wird und einmal in ein projektordner.

Unter netbeans geht dassssss soooooo einfach , warum unter eclipse nicht :/


ODER MUSS ICH DAS MIT CVS oder SVN machen?
Über localhost?


----------



## ARadauer (11. Jun 2010)

von welchem server redest du? 
hast du einen tomcat beim xampp dabei oder willst du einfach mit eclipse php entwickeln?


----------



## Spin (11. Jun 2010)

Moin , ich nutze ZEND als Framework und will doch einfach nur dass oben beschriebene.

Habe eine Mgl. gefunden-> Bei der erstellung von Projekten hat man Remote mit einstellen, damit legt er in zwei verschiedene Verzeichnisse das gleiche Projekt an.

Doch wenn ich nun entwickel , habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden dass mein gespeichertes auch mit beiden verzwichnissen gesyncht werden.

Ich habe dann Projekt[local] und bei änderungen ein rotes Kästchen mit einem X an meinen Files.
Ich bekomme es aber nicht synchronisiert, brauche ich dazu SVN , ?

Dass muss doch auch so gehen :/


sowas wie hier: FileSync plugin for Eclipse

doch ohne plugin muss es doch sowas auch geben


----------

